# Psd4 Out Of Stock!



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know how true but LCDH in Cayman saying that they run out of PSD4 for almost a month now. supplier in Cuba don't have anything to give untill next month or maybe two. went to Churchill Cigar Shop and they also down to their last two boxes. I grabed those two boxes Amigo! if its true I'll be okay for a while, if not, I got two boxes for aging! I guess European Cigar shops will be okay Ha! anybody got a PSD4 lately???

Salud!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Pinoyman I think you've cornered the market 

Name your price amigo


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

miketafc said:


> Pinoyman I think you've cornered the market
> 
> Name your price amigo


I do have a very Bad Bad Bad plan for all the newbies Amigo!  :w

Salud!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

If I interpreted your post correctly...

If you get all the newbs falling down that slippery slope and there is already a shortage of PSD4's....that leaves you with even less for yourself!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

if i lived in the Caymans i would buy my cigars in Havana.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

DaveC said:


> if i lived in the Caymans i would buy my cigars in Havana.


It's a lot cheaper, great selections and a great experience buying a cigar from the palace! *But* the cuban Night life Amigo!!!  You'll end up spending the same thing, a huge hangover and at least a week that the wife will not say a word to you  imho

Salud!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> ...a huge hangover and at least a week that the wife will not say a word to you  imho
> 
> Salud!


I've lost count of the number of times THAT sounded like a pretty good deal.

S.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Scott M said:


> I've lost count of the number of times THAT sounded like a pretty good deal.
> 
> S.


Today at the Church ( churchill cigar) They talking about having an official Cigar Club in cayman! I guess they are tired of me talking about CS every week  Valerio Carnale owner of LCDH in cayman and together with the rest of cigar shop owners want's to have at least once a month herfing.
they wanted to do it in one of the members house, It'll be like a rotation who's house going to be use. Sounds like Fun!

http://www.caymanislandsdiscounts.com/LaCasaOwner.htm
http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/Rhino/LCDH

Salud!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> the cuban Night life Amigo!!!  You'll end up spending the same thing, a huge hangover and at least a week that the wife will not say a word to you  imho
> 
> Salud!


Sound like heaven!!! Where do I sign up???


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Sound like heaven!!! Where do I sign up???


1-800 I'll miss you Honey!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

IF ONLY ...

hmmm ?

hmmm again ?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

hollywood said:


> IF ONLY ...
> 
> hmmm ?
> 
> hmmm again ?


Hey Amigo! See them at least three times a week. a few hours in Cayman?
consider a free lunch and a tour from me Dave! 

Salud!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> 1-800 I'll miss you Honey!


pinotman has a wicked sense of humor, I think I am beginning to see his dark side!
¿Así que obtendremos nosotros el herf C nacional en los caimanes? ¡Soy grave acerca de esto!

¡Goce esos Padrons! ¡Usted es un hombre muy afortunado! ¡Tenga una gran noche!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> Hey Amigo! See them at least three times a week. a few hours in Cayman?
> consider a free lunch and a tour from me Dave!
> 
> Salud!


Hey Brother...I could use a road trip...and no wife to worry about...Where do I fly in? Got any tips for a hotel?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

hollywood said:


> IF ONLY ...
> 
> hmmm ?
> 
> hmmm again ?


Alright Dave, when does our ship sail??????????????????????

Awesome post Rollito........


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Back to the original subject, there seems to be a shortage of PSD4s right now. I saw that they were on sale and waited a day and they were gone. I asked when they would have more and they said 3-4 weeks.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

(909) said:


> Back to the original subject, there seems to be a shortage of PSD4s right now. I saw that they were on sale and waited a day and they were gone. I asked when they would have more and they said 3-4 weeks.


Partagas is probably using rollers and tobacco for the SP2s which are just released {have been released, will be released, or have been available for the past 8 months, depending upon who you ask}.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Partagas is probably using rollers and tobacco for the SP2s which are just released {have been released, will be released, or have been available for the past 8 months, depending upon who you ask}.


I think it's only been *7* months SeanGAR...and I can let you have a 5'er, at only a gigantic profit for myself....do you have an American Express? :w


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> I think it's only been *7* months SeanGAR...and I can let you have a 5'er, at only a gigantic profit for myself....do you have an American Express? :w


Thanks for the offer, but *my man* can get them for me. 
_
I'm waiting for my man
Two hundred & Twenty-six dollars in my hand
Up to Lexington, 125
Feel sick and dirty, more dead than alive
I'm waiting for my man

Hey, white boy, what you doin' uptown?
Hey, white boy, you chasin' our women around?
Oh pardon me sir, it's the furthest from my mind
I'm just lookin' for a dear, dear friend of mine
I'm waiting for my man

Here he comes, he's all dressed in black
PR shoes and a big straw hat
He's never early, he's always late
First thing you learn is you always gotta wait
Ya have to wait for the 747 t' land
I'm waiting for my man

Up to a Brownstone, up three flights of stairs
Everybody's pinned you, but nobody cares
He's got the works, gives you sweet taste
Smoke is blue, no time to waste
I'm waiting for my man

Baby don't you holler, darlin' don't you bawl and shout
I'm feeling good, you know I'm gonna work it on out
I'm feeling good, I'm feeling oh so fine
Until tomorrow, but that's just some other time
I'm waiting for my man
_


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice Senor! Is that a song or Poem?  
I been buying PSD4 a lot before, but these two boxes is the most beautiful wrapper I've ever got!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

pinoyman said:


> Very nice Senor! Is that a song or Poem?
> I been buying PSD4 a lot before, but these two boxes is the most beautiful wrapper I've ever got!


Damn. I think I'll smoke one tonight on the way home.

That is a song by the Velvet Underground "I'm Waiting for my Man", apparently about a guy buying heroin from his dealer, but equally effective buying rare cigars.

You did well to get those 2 boxes; when they're ON, the PSD4 is a killer smoke.

Sean


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Damn. I think I'll smoke one tonight on the way home.
> 
> That is a song by the Velvet Underground "I'm Waiting for my Man", apparently about a guy buying heroin from his dealer, but equally effective buying rare cigars.
> 
> ...


Well in that case, according to Bob Marlley *"I Don't wanna wait in vain!"*
You Have a good Easter Senor!

Salud!


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

All of the half-dozen or so vendors that I use seem to have no shortage of them. 

??????


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cazadore said:


> All of the half-dozen or so vendors that I use seem to have no shortage of them.
> 
> ??????


he lives in the cayman islands, and, i think, was only referring to those shops he frequents there.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Gotcha!


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Pino amigo you're the one to ask. PSD4 box for $240, I am one week away from pulling the trigger and buying it. Is that a good price? I have never tried one before and I'm nervous about buying a box of gar's I've never tried, but from everything I read I feel like this cigar would perfectly match my tastes. What do you think about them?


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

didn't know this was going to be a problem. My vendor still has them in stock.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

DonVon said:


> Pino amigo you're the one to ask. PSD4 box for $240, I am one week away from pulling the trigger and buying it. Is that a good price? I have never tried one before and I'm nervous about buying a box of gar's I've never tried, but from everything I read I feel like this cigar would perfectly match my tastes. What do you think about them?


Take it from one who has purchased boxes without trying the cigar first......smoke one! then if you like it buy a box. Of course, if you don't like it, the PSD4 is popular enough to be able to trade. There are many sites that have 3 cigar box samplers....get one of those first and make sure it suites your taste.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> a huge hangover and at least a week that the wife will not say a word to you  imho
> 
> Salud!


Sounds like married guyville, anywhere.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Take it from one who has purchased boxes without trying the cigar first......smoke one! then if you like it buy a box. Of course, if you don't like it, the PSD4 is popular enough to be able to trade. There are many sites that have 3 cigar box samplers....get one of those first and make sure it suites your taste.


Listen to the Doc, Amigo! try it first and see if it's your cigar, No question about the PSD4, a very good cigar. But like choosing a woman, you've got to try her first before settling  She could be the talk of the town, but doesn't work for you!
$240.00 (including tax?) is not a bad price, it could be $220.00 though.
why not put it up at your wish list, It might come true 

Salud!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Scott M said:


> I've lost count of the number of times THAT sounded like a pretty good deal.
> 
> S.


Amen. If it was only that simple.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

DonVon said:


> Pino amigo you're the one to ask. PSD4 box for $240, I am one week away from pulling the trigger and buying it. Is that a good price? I have never tried one before and I'm nervous about buying a box of gar's I've never tried, but from everything I read I feel like this cigar would perfectly match my tastes. What do you think about them?


WOW that's a bit high for a box of PSD4s.....Hell thats almost a box of CoRo's. I don't think you would be disappointed in the PSD4. Personal fav of mine. And I guess for a newb $240 for a box of cigars would seem high and be a big investment. Me, I would honestly suggest doing a little more *research* first. There or retailers that have banners here who sell them for less.....before you spend more then you have to I would do a little bit of *research*.

OK I did a little research myself...and I think I know where you would be getting them from. Have heard great things about that vendor. I still think a little more research on your part couldn't hurt.........but thats just my .02


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanx for the followup guys (Coppertop I have no doubt you know who I'm talking about from your reply) I heard good things about him too and that's why I checked there first, but thanx to help from you guys I found it somewhere else muchhh cheaper. I would like to thank you all, and I'm going to buy the box, because I've heard excellent things, plus I can always trade them, give them as gifts, or bomb some people here.  How cool is this place, I feel so confident/educated in making my purchase now. I've learned so much about cigars in my 2 months here.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

DonVon said:


> Thanx for the followup guys (Coppertop I have no doubt you know who I'm talking about from your reply) I heard good things about him too and that's why I checked there first, but thanx to help from you guys I found it somewhere else muchhh cheaper. I would like to thank you all, and I'm going to buy the box, because I've heard excellent things, plus I can always trade them, give them as gifts, or bomb some people here.  How cool is this place, I feel so confident/educated in making my purchase now. I've learned so much about cigars in my 2 months here.


Having just smoked my first yesterday, I HIGHLY doubt you will have to resort to using them for bombs or trades. I know these are talked about alot, but I have to say that judging by the one I had, they are absolutely NOT overrated.

I sense a box in my future as well...


----------

